# Riley's Run???



## Jake'sDad (Oct 20, 2007)

Anyone have the dates for Riley's Run in Albany NY this year? Who's planning to go?


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Here is the information from the website. Wish I could go. 
http://www.ryleysrun.org/home.html


----------



## Jake'sDad (Oct 20, 2007)

Thanks, Carol. That IS kind of a long haul from where you are!


----------



## marshab1 (Aug 28, 2006)

One of these days we are going to make it.


----------



## Kand3 (Nov 3, 2008)

Hmm...only two hours from us. VERY tempting!


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

Jake'sDad said:


> Anyone have the dates for Riley's Run in Albany NY this year? Who's planning to go?


I think it's on June 13th.


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

marshab1 said:


> One of these days we are going to make it.


I went once.


----------

